# Pop with Violin!



## RFG (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello everyone, my name is Richard and I play the electric violin, starting today, every Saturday, I will charge on youtube video will play when pop songs or other famous, we all know, if you like to listen to them, this is the first of all, enjoy!


----------

